# New Guiness Record



## AWP (Jan 9, 2017)

Max Michel, former AMU member, clears a plate rack in 2.05 seconds.

SIG SAUER Pro Shooter Max Michel Establishes New Guinness World Record - Soldier Systems Daily

Max Michel accomplished this feat with his full-size SIG SAUER P320 in 9mm topped with a ROMEO3 mini reflex sight, ran with SIG SAUER Elite Performance Ammunition. Interestingly, the P320 comes equipped with a ROMEO1, but Max prefers the ROMEO3.


----------



## Etype (Jan 9, 2017)

The AMU dudes, on their enlisted salaries, are some of the best paid people in the sport.

Looks like Michel is going to continue to cash in by way of Sig.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Etype said:


> Looks like Michel is going to continue to cash in by way of Sig.



Wouldn't you?

I met Max in 2006, awesome dude and congrats to him on the new record.


----------



## Etype (Jan 10, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Wouldn't you?
> 
> I met Max in 2006, awesome dude and congrats to him on the new record.


Yep


----------



## Gunz (Jan 10, 2017)

_"...As you can see, Max Michel is definitely fast. *Maybe you’re faster*. Look for details soon on how you can take on Max’s Guinness World Record..."_


There ya go.
_
_


----------

